# Med Genetics



## arsakoy (Jul 22, 2010)

I need answers to this questions, so if someone knows this . . .

4 types of phenotypes in metabolism of drugs?

How is called a person who has two different mutations in two alleles of same gene?

Groups of genes in development of cancer of blood cells?

I have an exam soon, so I would be gratefull if someone know this.


----------



## Alexandra19 (Sep 13, 2010)

Regarding to blood cell cancer, we have only studied about the "philadelphia" chromosome, which leads to chronic myelogenous leukemia (CML). 
The "philadelphia" chromosome is made when a piece of chromosome 22 breaks off and attaches to the end of chromosome 9. A piece of chromosome 9 also breaks off and attaches to the end of chromosome 22. The break on chromosome 9 involves a gene called _Abl_. The break on chromosome 22 involves a gene called _Bcr_. The _Bcr_ and _Abl_ genes combine to make the CML-causing gene called the bcr-abl cancergene.


----------



## arsakoy (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks #wink


----------



## Alexandra19 (Sep 13, 2010)

*"compound heterozygous *mutations or a *genetic compound* comprises two different mutations in the* paternal and alleles" (from wiki)*


paternal and maternal allells


----------

